# Just started with 5 brothers



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

Did my phone interview today and said they will send me orders in a few days, got a call 10 minutes later to do a winterization verification. I looked at the order on my phone and saw it was 14 pages long!. i've used a lot of different preservation software but Zephyr seems to take the cake on time and info. are most of their orders like this? any hints or pointers? sorry i started a new thread.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Do a search on them on this forum.

You are in for a fun time........ not.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Zephyr is a very simple path... you'll have the obligatory probationary period...were you'll be treated fine no discounts, no disputes no foreplay... then if you pass muster, that's when the fun previoulsy mentioned starts.
Document everything, follow-up phone calls with emails, watch out for the "HUD has reduced your bid" WO's. 

They are better than most just take it slow an learn the way they do things...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Zephyr is a very simple path... you'll have the obligatory probationary period...were you'll be treated fine no discounts, no disputes no foreplay... then if you pass muster, that's when the fun previoulsy mentioned starts.
> Document everything, follow-up phone calls with emails, watch out for the "HUD has reduced your bid" WO's.
> 
> They are better than most just take it slow an learn the way they do things...


 
Agree! He will figure out real fast what they are looking for! after a few no charge orders come his way!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The length of their work orders are the same regardless if you pick up a big mac wrapper or replace the roof. Lots of generic language that causes you to call in for details that after all of that, they didn't bother to include. You will get multiple emails from multiple office workers demanding updates, even after you submitted one. Some of their pricing is above scale; no charge call backs are also common.


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

their pricing does seem to be better than most so it must be expected they want more done. They seem to be the only company that strictly follows HUD guidelines - discount = and the GC pay well also. I'm usually pretty thorough, i'll just have to tread the water before sending an employee out on one of their jobs.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

5 brothers pays good proally better than most,but the amount of time you spend emailing,photo labeling,phone calls and etc,its not worth the money.

You need full time office staff just for 5 brothers after you pass probation.

Travel out of area for them they pay good mileage.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> 5 brothers pays good proally better than most,but the amount of time you spend emailing,photo labeling,phone calls and etc,its not worth the money.
> 
> You need full time office staff just for 5 brothers after you pass probation.
> 
> Travel out of area for them they pay good mileage.




Yeah the labeling gets old fast. Their not competent enough to tell the difference between before and after when the grass is 2 feet tall..............


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Yeah the labeling gets old fast. Their not competent enough to tell the difference between before and after when the grass is 2 feet tall..............


 
Can`t tell you how many times I have asked them about labeled photos! If I sent them to on zephyr say under winterization,lockn change, or a bid are the not already LABELED? I always get same answer that theyb wouldn`t ask for it if they didn`t need it! Doesn`t happen on every work order!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Travel out of area for them they pay good mileage.





They never wanted to pay me more than $20 extra for 200 miles one way. I don't think so!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They are also very good at the "if you missed it before you own it now" scam.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

BPWY said:


> They never wanted to pay me more than $2for 200 miles one way. I don't think so!!!


 

pay me very good for 70 miles,no problem at all


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't stand the labeling. I wish they had more quick description keys like front side, rear, garage, etc. I just did an intial secure with all lock changes winterization damages I had over 650 photos to label. With that many photos zephyer software loves to lockup and crash. I used to take bare minimum photos but too many no charge orders and/or return for additional photos at no charge bs


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The one and only thing I can think of that is positive about the Safeguard site is that they label the tabs for the pictures they require you to submit.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

npm said:


> I can't stand the labeling. I wish they had more quick description keys like front side, rear, garage, etc. I just did an intial secure with all lock changes winterization damages I had over 650 photos to label. With that many photos zephyer software loves to lockup and crash. I used to take bare minimum photos but too many no charge orders and/or return for additional photos at no charge bs


 
Wow that many photos must have took all day to fill out on Zephyr! I did one yesterday it took all morning to fill out bids, commenting, ect! Trying not to forget to miss anything!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I've never understood the labeling photos ****...I'm sorry but if you can not see the commode full of crap a ****ter brush in the next photo and a sparkling white commode in the next photo and you can not tell that one is before, the next is action and the next is a clean after photo...you definitely should not be QCing photos......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

AMEN To That Cleanup!! I mass label them in Windows. Told them if they didn't like it they could KMA! Never said a word for the 2 1/2 years i put up with them......


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> AMEN To That Cleanup!! I mass label them in Windows. Told them if they didn't like it they could KMA! Never said a word for the 2 1/2 years i put up with them......


That's my next step. I just made statement in my notes stating how the program kept freezing so not all photos can be labelled.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

After downloading photo's... I "rename" each photo...an Christ....they still ask to label them... just have to "spoon-feed" some people who haven't a clue what business their in.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

npm said:


> that's my next step. I just made statement in my notes stating how the program kept freezing so not all photos can be labelled.


lol...


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Zephyr is a very simple path... you'll have the obligatory probationary period...were you'll be treated fine no discounts, no disputes no foreplay... then if you pass muster, that's when the fun previoulsy mentioned starts.
> Document everything, follow-up phone calls with emails, watch out for the "HUD has reduced your bid" WO's.
> 
> They are better than most just take it slow an learn the way they do things...


THat HUD changed your bid crap was the last straw for me-I called everyone of them clowns (5 sisters always has 17 diff people email you on same job) and made them aware that once HUD (yeah right) changed my bid it was no longer mine and to no longer send orders our way.

They wanted us to do a NC order for an awning that had a slight bend in one of the supporting brackets from a branch hitting it. They wanted us to replace it cause we didnt mention the "bend"

You have my condolences, you will need it trust me.:innocent:

They can not force you to do anything, and luckily I had all cash in hand before I showed them the door, as they will keep your money


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Your right New England in all you say; ya just gotta be patient with them an stay 1 step ahead of them in every move. If you've been with them for awhile...you know what they expect... Be creative... believe me it works.
An when in doubt call Joe B.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I recommend adding another dedicated phone line to your wireless plan. Might be a good idea to add another email address as well, because your inbox is about to BLOW UP with more nonsense.


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

wow i good 40 minutes for uploading one order you guys are right. I hopefully it'll be worth it if some of the bids come through


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Stateline said:


> wow i good 40 minutes for uploading one order you guys are right. I hopefully it'll be worth it if some of the bids come through


Just wait for the email stating your line by line bid is "excessive" per their cost estimator. Your gonna love "discoloration" bids per "FNMA" allowable for $2.00 I asked for documentation. "That's what they we're told" line of bs. I said well if you will only accept bids at $2.00 per sq ft why am I bidding you've already dictated my bid......crickets. Yjen I asked who do I send my and my employees W-2 forms to....crickets. I'm hanging to see what happens with grass cuts.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Stateline said:


> wow i good 40 minutes for uploading one order you guys are right. I hopefully it'll be worth it if some of the bids come through





I got very damn few bid approvals. 


Very very very few.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I would bid everything and wait for a approval! didn`t care if they wanted to follow(FHA,VA,FHLM,ect) I wanted something in writing in case the law shows up! In tryed in past to cap line.ect, only get an email saying I was being paid even though it was in guid lines!

haere`s what I got the other day! keep in mind I bid all this and this WO doesn`t name any approval!

*CAP EXTERIOR DRYER VENT WITHIN FNMA ALLOWABLE
CAP OPEN WATER LINES
REMOVE EXTERIOR DEBRIS AND MOVE EXTERIOR PERSONALS TO A SECURE LOCATION IF IN WAY OF THE GRASS
CUT AND/OR IN VIEW OF THE STREET
DO NOT REMOVE/MOVE MORE THAN 10 CYDS COMBINED
DO NOT REMOVE/MOVE IF THEY ARE NOT IN WAY OF THE GRASS CUT/IN VIEW OF THE STREET
PHOTOS MUST JUSTIFY INVOICE PRICE
PROVIDE DETAILS OF WORK COMPLETED ON YOUR INVOICE.
COMPLETE UP TO THE MAX ALLOWABLE PER FNMA GUIDELINES.​INVOICE AMOUNT WILL BE VERIFIED WITH A COST ESTIMATE AND INVOICE AMOUNT IS SUBJECT TO ADJUSTMENT

You got love these clowns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:furious:
*


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I think they should give us access to these cost estimators to put our bids into. We can do it better than their staff and it would save them overhead.


----------



## dustint3161 (Aug 24, 2012)

The problem with Five Brothers, they're hiring all these "children" who have never been in the field before. Everything time I get some stupid ass response from them, I look their name up on facebook, and they just graduated High School last year. I am getting very annoyed with the Siblings. For example, I boarded 3 windows, 1 in the front and 2 in the rear. I labeled them as to which one is which, and I get a response like this today, "Please advise what photo belongs to what window. I cannot match your photos to the invoice items."


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

dustint3161 said:


> The problem with Five Brothers, they're hiring all these "children" who have never been in the field before. Everything time I get some stupid ass response from them, I look their name up on facebook, and they just graduated High School last year. I am getting very annoyed with the Siblings. For example, I boarded 3 windows, 1 in the front and 2 in the rear. I labeled them as to which one is which, and I get a response like this today, "Please advise what photo belongs to what window. I cannot match your photos to the invoice items."






My reply to them would be


> The photos are labeled in zephyr for your viewing pleasure. Also the w/o notes spell out what is what.




Or I might just ignore them until the 2nd or 3rd email gets sent. All 3 emails from different people.
Because you know damn good and well the clown that sent you the above email will never respond to you.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I would bid everything and wait for a approval! didn`t care if they wanted to follow(FHA,VA,FHLM,ect) I wanted something in writing in case the law shows up! In tryed in past to cap line.ect, only get an email saying I was being paid even though it was in guid lines!
> 
> haere`s what I got the other day! keep in mind I bid all this and this WO doesn`t name any approval!
> 
> ...





In ref to the green highlighted area........ this is one of the reasons I quit P&P.
I am not about to allow my customers tell me what the price is unless its negotiated up front. 

If you had local customers and they cut $150 off the invoice when they mailed you a check nobody in their right mind would accept that and keep working for them.
So why keep working for these idiots in P&P??



Of if you ran a little store front and some one came in to buy a $200 item and then at the cash register handed you $100 and said thats all the felt the item was worth nobody would accept that.
So why in P&P?


----------

